# Bikefest in Willingen 2006?



## hillrace (16. Oktober 2005)

Hat irgend Jemand ein Ahnung wann das nächste Bikefest in Willingen steigen soll?

Wäre dankbar für eine konkrete Angabe....


Danke Herzlichst....


----------



## kollo (16. Oktober 2005)

Dürfte ziemlich sicher sein am Wochenende 3./4.Juni sein. An dem Termin ist nämlich DH/4x-Worldcup in Willingen (vgl. UCI-News )
Hoffe das hilft.
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleinblattagent (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

es ist das Pfingstwochenende am 3/4. Juni. Ich hatte letzte Woche eine Mail an upsolut geschrieben und die haben mir das bestätigt.

             Gruß

                Michael


----------



## Postmann (18. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab gelesen, letztes Jahr war die Startgebühr 40 Euro, lohnt es sich, die 40 Euro auszugeben?


----------



## Derrick (18. Oktober 2005)

Startgebühr für was denn, es gab da jede Menge rennen, 3 worldcups, marathon, scott junior trophy und evtl noch welche die ich vergessen habe.


----------



## Postmann (18. Oktober 2005)

sorry, ich meinte den Marathon.


----------



## OliT (18. Oktober 2005)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gelesen, letztes Jahr war die Startgebühr 40 Euro, lohnt es sich, die 40 Euro auszugeben?


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war da der Eintritt auf das Festivalgelände inklusive. Ob sich das lohnt? Keine Ahnung...

Na ja, aber ich plane zurzeit trotzdem, am Start zu sein. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja und können uns für die zweite Auflage der P-Weg-Teammeisterschaft warmfahren ...

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Derrick (18. Oktober 2005)

Ich war diese Jahr das ganze we da, aber ohne Marathon, hat sich schon gelohnt, was ich so gehört habe lohnt es sich aber wohl nicht den Marathon zu fahren.


----------



## S-Racer (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

warum sollte es sich nicht lohnen den Mara in Willingen zu fahren???

1. Bei keinem andereren Marathon in Deutschland regnet es seit Jahren mit ziemlicher Sicherheit.
2. Am Start hat es garantiert unter 12 Grad Celsius.
3. Du musst danach dein Bike grundüberholen.
4. Im Ziel kennt dich keiner mehr, (Tarnung durch Schlamm).
5. Es macht einfach Spass.......
6. Man sieht sich in Willingen

Ich habe gehört, daß die CC Racer dieses Jahr nicht in Willingen starten.

M.


----------



## Postmann (18. Oktober 2005)

OliT schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, aber ich plane zurzeit trotzdem, am Start zu sein. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja und können uns für die zweite Auflage der P-Weg-Teammeisterschaft warmfahren ...
> 
> Cheers,
> Oli



Also ich plane jetzt schon meine ganze Saison zum Höhepunkt P-Weg am ersten WE im Saptember!   Und ich sage Dir, ich werde stark sein.

Denn Jan Ullrich beginnt Anfang November mit dem Training für die Tour im Juli und ich beginne jetzt (Oktober) für September das heißt, Ulle ist ne Lusche was das Training angeht gegen mich!


----------



## OliT (18. Oktober 2005)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich plane jetzt schon meine ganze Saison zum Höhepunkt P-Weg am ersten WE im Saptember!


Dito ! War einfach großartig dort...



			
				Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Denn Jan Ullrich beginnt Anfang November mit dem Training für die Tour im Juli und ich beginne jetzt (Oktober) für September das heißt, Ulle ist ne Lusche was das Training angeht gegen mich!


Ich sag nur "Winterpokal"... 

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (19. Oktober 2005)

OliT schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur "Winterpokal"...
> 
> Oli



Jawoll, da werd ich richtig reinhauen!


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (20. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

der Marathon in Willingen ist echt geil.
Habe noch nie mein Bike so gequält. Es wog am Ende wohl 5 Kilo mehr.
Bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.
Ist übrigends vom 02.06. - 05.06.

Gruß,

Hendrik.


----------



## Derrick (22. Oktober 2005)

Ich meinte nur, dass es viele kleinere Marathons mit interessanteren Strecken gibt bei denen man die Hälfte an Startgebühr zahlen muss. Auch dort kann man sich ordentlich quälen.


----------



## bikechris1 (28. Oktober 2005)

Ich werde nägstes Jahr zum ersten mal in Willingen dabei sein. Deshalb noch ein mal nachgefragt. Für 40 fahre ich beim Maratohn mit und habe das Wochenende Eintritt frei? Für was? Ich habe gehört das am Samstagabend eine Fete läuft und auf dem Page habe ich simlich viel Stände gesehen. Von Schwalbe und Konsorten. Wo anders habe ich gelesen das viele auf einem Zeltplatz schlafen. Was kostet der?
Auf der HP findet man eigentlich nur schöne Fotos und wie toll alles war.
Nicht das mich jemand falsch versteht. Ich werde auf jeden Fall da sein. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht Sicher was mich dort erwachtet und was ich an Geld kalkulieren muß.
Grüße 
Chris


----------



## Tomek (29. Oktober 2005)

nein 40 euro nur der marathon   !der marathon ist meiner meinung nur anfängern zu empfehlen es sei denn du liebst forstautobahnen!der eintritt zum festival gillt dann nur für den renntag selber aber ich weiss nicht ob du nach dem marthon dann noch den nerv dazu hast übers festivalgelände zu schlendern!


----------



## dischi07 (30. Oktober 2005)

Tomek schrieb:
			
		

> ...der marathon ist meiner meinung nur anfängern zu empfehlen...


Warum sollte der Marathon nur was für "Anfänger" sein??????  
Ich bin bereits 5x mitgefahren und freue mich jedesmal, dass ich dort nen Speed-Marathon fahren kann! Natürlich ist die Strecke alles andere als fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll - aber mal ne Frage... - willst du etwa +/-2000 Biker über Singletrails jagen? 



			
				Tomek schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ich weiss nicht ob du nach dem marthon dann noch den nerv dazu hast übers festivalgelände zu schlendern!


Wenn das Wetter so ist wie dieses Jahr, hat man natürlich keine Lust mehr nach dem Marathon übers Festivall-Gelände zu laufen - die anderen Jahre war es aber absolut okay!

@ bikechris1: Laß dich nicht verrückt machen - dieses Event ist schon sehr geil! Das mit dem Wetter stimmt zwar, aber so schlecht wie diese Jahr habe ich es eigentlich noch nie erlebt!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomek (30. Oktober 2005)

ich schrieb ja auch das es meine meinung ist!ich will auch keinen verrückt machen ich denke das beste ist immer wenn man selber hin fährt und sich selber ein bild von allem macht!also nichts für ungut!
gruss tomek


----------



## Wave (30. Oktober 2005)

Lass dir Willingen nicht entgehen! Sowas bekommst du in Deutschland nur einmal.


----------



## Derrick (30. Oktober 2005)

Ich war das ganze we da, weiÃ nicht genau was gekostet hat aber ich glaube irgendwas zwischen 30 und 40 â¬ fÃ¼r eintritt, 2*pasta party gutschein und noch jede Menge andere Gutscheine (z.B. Bier im Brauhaus, Sommerrodelbahn, diverse VergÃ¼nstigungen in Restaurants). Zeltplatz war in der NÃ¤he vom FestivalgelÃ¤nde (mitm rad in 3 min) hat glaub ich so 5 euro pro nacht fÃ¼r ein standard iglu zelt gekostet. Marathon bin ich nicht gefahren weils mir viel(!!) zu teuer war. Wenn ich nen "Speed-Marathon" fahren will, kann man gleich nen StraÃenrennen fahren aber jedem seine eigene Meinung.


----------



## Hitzi (31. Oktober 2005)

Man sollte die ganzen Gutshein natürlich nutzen. Und dann lohnt es sich auf alle Fälle. Durchden ganzen Regen in diesem Jahr haben wir uns komplett von der Pastaparty und den zusätzlichen Angeboten ernährt    Das klappt !

Und den Marathon?? Natürlich    Keine Frage   

CU in Willingen 2006

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## -Manni- (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi!
Bin anfänger, aber schon 2 kleinere Veranstaltungen gefahren und halt viele touren bei uns an der schönen mosel gemacht!! werde auf alle fälle in willingen an den start gehen, da ich mal das feeling einer solchen (großen!) veranstaltung miterleben will....... vom profil dürfte es kein problem sein... aber ich glaub, ihr habt da eh andere ziele, wie ich sie mir im moment noch stecken kann!!!
gruß


----------



## bikechris1 (1. November 2005)

@all  wir werden uns in Willingen sehen. Nur nach den Äuserungen wede ich mir das mit dem Marathon nochmal überlegen, denn ich bin auch lieber im Wald.
@Manni Schaust Du mal hier vorbei und liest mein Bericht dazu. Ich bin genau wie Du zimmlich am Anfang meines Bikerlebens und es war einfach nur GEIL.
Für keine 20 super.
Langenberg-Marathon 
Bericht 
Na Lust bekomen?


----------



## Special (1. November 2005)

Airmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> warum sollte es sich nicht lohnen den Mara in Willingen zu fahren???
> 
> ...



Genau so (oder fast genau so). Meine Bilanz fällt folgendermaßen aus:

   2001: Regen schon Tage vor dem Marathon und während desselben 
   2002: s.o.
   2003: brutal heiß, aber endlich mal trocken
   2004: siehe 2001 / 02
   2005: siehe 2001 / 02 / 04

Ich finde die Atmosphäre in Willingen während des Festivals echt klasse, nur das Wetter muss!! im nächsten Jahr besser werden. Ich komme nur deshalb, weil ich weiß, wenn ich zu Hause bleiben würde, wird das Wetter super.


----------



## OliT (1. November 2005)

bikechris1 schrieb:
			
		

> Langenberg-Marathon
> Bericht
> Na Lust bekomen?


Geiler Bericht, Chris!  ... Da bekommt man echt Lust ...

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## dischi07 (1. November 2005)

Derrick schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn ich nen "Speed-Marathon" fahren will, kann man gleich nen Straßenrennen fahren aber jedem seine eigene Meinung.



...weil man das ja miteinander vergleichen kann... - aber wie du schon sagst: "jedem seine eigene Meinung" - weiter so!  

Grüße


----------



## iglg (15. November 2005)

Special schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so (oder fast genau so). Meine Bilanz fällt folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> 2001: Regen schon Tage vor dem Marathon und während desselben
> 2002: s.o.
> ...


2000 war es auch warm und trocken, da war ich zum erstem Mal da und total begeistert.
Sowohl vom Festival, als auch vom Marathon.

Nach dem Gesetz der Serie wäre dann 2006 ja mal wieder schönes Wetter dran, oder ?
Also : Anmelden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo:-) (18. November 2005)

Tag auch,
komme nicht umher auch meine meinung von willingen niederzuschreiben.
2003 ich meine bei super wetter, war einfach nur geil, 2004 bei sau wetter,hat dennoch laune gemacht, 2005 sau wetter die zweite und uci zum  
möchte eben erklären wieso ich der meinung bin. der ziel bereich wo freunde und fans (auch wenn nicht alle meine sind) standen war weg.musste weichen für fahrerlager der profis und der weltcupstrecke. dadurch ist die stimmung gleich null.
2003 bei dem super wetter sahs man noch mit anderen biker und angehörigen im zielbereich und hat gefachsimpelt, den anderen finishern zu geschaut. selbst 2004 bei den schlechten wetter war dort der treff für die finisher. 2005 war kein platz da. man musste einfach nur noch aus den weg gehen. freunde und fans konnten einen nicht im empfang nehmen. es war nicht die möglichkeit mit all den leuten die genauso verrückt waren wie man selber zu reden. 
dann 3000starter und wieviele waschplätze 2 oder waren es 4? 1 stunde warten bis man sein bike absprühen konnte   Danke  
was für das event spricht!?! nun das ausstellungsgelände. wann hat man schon die möglichkeiten fast alle hersteller auf einen pfleck zu sehen. und die stimmung...soviele leute mit dem gleichen hobby.
nur wieso muss sich die masse für ein paar wenige profis einschränken?
für wenn ist das event? den zuschern der uci rennen und die dazugehörigen akteuren?(scheind so) oder den 3000 bikern die die kasse füllen und deren familien?
wenn schon messe event, massensportveranstaltung und weltcup, dann bitte so räumlich einrichten das man nicht erst km gehen muss um was zu sehen. wieso nicht den zielbereich gross und direkt beim messe gelände. für alle veranstaltung? ich weis 4 cross und DH müssen am berg liegen. aber man kann nicht alles haben.
aber ohne genauen zeitplan hat man eh die hälfte verpasst!
ich denke willingen wird mich nicht wieder sehen solange alles auf den uci zirkus ausgelegt ist.....schade eigendlich.
wie ihr merkt bin ich von willingen 2005 sehr enteuscht. aber auch zu recht.
aber dennoch die messe und das untereinander der gleichgesinnten lohnt. aber reicht das für 350km anreise?

Gruss Theo


----------



## Holiday (12. Februar 2006)

Bin auch dabei !

ist mein erster Marathon überhaupt^^ ! 

ciao
holiday


----------



## IGGY (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo
Ich habe mich dieses Jahr auch angemeldet und habe das Marathon Plus Paket gewählt mit 5 Freunden. Aber mal eine Frage.
Hat einer eine Ahnung welche Distanzen es gibt und wieviel HM zu bewältigen sind. Ich habe auf keiner HP einen Hinweis gefunden.


----------



## Holiday (14. Februar 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ich habe mich dieses Jahr auch angemeldet und habe das Marathon Plus Paket gewählt mit 5 Freunden. Aber mal eine Frage.
> Hat einer eine Ahnung welche Distanzen es gibt und wieviel HM zu bewältigen sind. Ich habe auf keiner HP einen Hinweis gefunden.


doch gibt es auf der homepage...

Die Lütte mit 30km und 700 Hm in Prüfung 
Die Kleine mit 52km und 1.300 Hm 
Die Mittlere mit 100km und 2.500 Hm 
Die Große mit 129km und knapp 3.300 Hm 

ciao 
holiday


----------



## IGGY (14. Februar 2006)

Ups habe ich garnicht gesehen. Ich danke Dir!


----------



## Wave (16. Februar 2006)

ist die kleine neu?


----------



## Kralle (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo
Wir waren noch nie beim Bikefest in Wilingen,Wie sieht es aus mit Campingplätze in der Nähe vom Veranstaltunsort?
Wir Überlegen dort hin zufahren.


----------



## Renato (20. Februar 2006)

Ich kann nur jedem den Rat geben mit seinem Zelt oder Wohnmobil frühzeitig anzureisen .
Wenn jemand dann Standgebühr kassieren will , wird dieser 
sich schon bei euch melden . ( Falls er euch antrifft ) .
Wenn am Freitag abend alle Zeltplätze belegt sind interessiert 
es nicht die Bohne , ob ihr die Camping-Gebühr schon überwiesen 
habt . Dann steht ihr am A........ der Welt .
Auf den Parkplätzen um das Festival - Gelände wird jeder Versuch 
sich häuslich einzurichten sofort unterbunden .

Ich hab in vier Jahren nie was fürs Zelten bezahlt .
Dieses Jahr hab ich ein Zimmer . ( Man wird älter ) 

Gebt auf eure Räder 8 . Auch wenn alles so locker ist . 
In den nächsten BIKE - Kleinanzeigen stehen sie wieder drin :
Belohnung ........gestohlen in Willingen .


Und nehmt euren Müll selbst wieder mit !!!


----------



## Kralle (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo
Danke für die Info "renato" wir werden mal schauen ob es nicht in der Nähe Campingplätze gibt wo man sich Einquartieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tremalzo (27. Februar 2006)

Klar lohnt sich Marathon in Willingen zu fahren. Ist zwar technisch nicht unbedingt das anspruchvollste Race, aber es ist immer für viel matschigen Untergrund gesorgt. `ne Menge gutgelaunter Leute am Start und super organisiert. Vor allem kann man sich während dem Rennen entscheiden welche Strecke die Beine zulassen.


----------

